# Stuck bit & collet



## trailnut (Nov 12, 2008)

I used my Chicago router table today for the second time. I used a 1/4 inch straight bit and now can't get it, or the collet, out of the router. :'(

I tried waiting for the bit to cool down but it still won't come out. Any suggestions?

Thanks
Carol


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Carol,

as an inexperienced person, on my router when you loosen the collet nut the bit wont come out. i then keep loosening and the nut will offer resistance and then loosen again. its only after the second loosing that the bit comes out. after that make sure the collet nut is completely backed off the threads and then you might try a smaller wrench aboce the nut and tap on the wrench. im sure you will get a better answer in time .

im sure you know this, but when you inserted the bit, you then pulled it back about 1/8 th of an inch?


----------



## Greeneyedeagle (Feb 15, 2009)

My Dewalt router does the same thing.. the nut breaks free first and then tightens back down and the next twist with the wrench..breaks the bit free.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Carol:

A trick that appears on Gary Rogowski's DVD _Router Joinery_ is as follows:

1. Hold the router with the loosened collet nut resting on the workbench.
2. Using your wrench or a small hammer, tap the nut (not the bit and not the shaft) a couple of times.

HTH,
Cassandra


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Cassandra,

it seems like when my router the first time or two it was a little difficult to get the bit out of. Carol said this was the second time she had used the router. after a couple of bit changes the bit now comes out easy. does this happen on new routers?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It doesn't take much pressure on the collet to grab the shank and hold it tight enough to resist pulling it out. If it resists, continue unscrewing the collet nut and remove it and bit. If the bit is still stuck tap the bit from the bottom.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Carol

I will agree with all the other posted items but let me add this

Many new routers will hold on to tight the 1st. time or two,, but you want to make sure the bit is the right size ( shank ) if it's not the collet nut will jam the bit in place...
If you can't get the bit out try this,, take the nut all the way off,,then take it to the vise, find some hardwood scrap and drill a 1" pocket hole and 1/4" hole down the center, clamp the block up in the vise,, then take a hardwood stick and drive out the bit from the shank end,,, once you have it out pull your cal.//mico. out and check the shank size...it must be .249 to .251 if it's not take back to the store you got it from..
b/4 you put in back on the router take a hard look at the inside of the collet nut and make sure you don't have a crack inside of the nut..it will be hard to see, use some baby powder inside the nut, it will help show up the crack..if you have one... if so don't use it, replace it..they will crack if the bit was to small ...from the get go...if your sure the nut is ok put a new bit in the collet ,off the router, the bit should just slide in nice and free but not just drop in all the way.. 

========






trailnut said:


> I used my Chicago router table today for the second time. I used a 1/4 inch straight bit and now can't get it, or the collet, out of the router. :'(
> 
> I tried waiting for the bit to cool down but it still won't come out. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


----------



## trailnut (Nov 12, 2008)

*Success!*

Thank all of you for your help. Tapping on the nut did the trick. I didn't know about pulling the bit 1/8 inch back after putting it in. I won't forget that in the future. 

Carol


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you drop a 1/2" dia rubber grommet into the end of the motor shaft before installing the collet and bit, you won't need to remember to keep the bit 1/8" from the bottom. The bit can be inserted until it bottoms out and it will still come out easily when you loosen the collet. The grommet won't fall out, even if you remove the collet, so one grommet per router is all that is necessary. You can buy the grommets from Sommerfield Tools, your local Radio Shack, or any electronics parts supply for about $0.20 each, but you sometimes have to buy a small package of several. 

Charley


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

levon said:


> hi Cassandra,
> 
> it seems like when my router the first time or two it was a little difficult to get the bit out of. Carol said this was the second time she had used the router. after a couple of bit changes the bit now comes out easy. does this happen on new routers?


Hi levon:

Sorry about the delay in getting back to you. I find with my Bosch 1617 that there is a tendency, *even when new*, for the collet to stick. 

Also, as someone else pointed out, on some routers (like the 1617) loosening the nut doesn't necessarily loosen the collet. I find that on the 1617, I loosen the nut, but if I continue another half-turn, the nut is tight again. I have to continue further to actually loosen the collet.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks Cassandra,

thats the way my router is and seeing this may help someone in the future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Many of the low end routers don't come with the high end collet asm. that's to say most of the better routers come with a collet that has a snap ring to lift the collet insert up and free the router bit..PC is just one one them..

=====


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

You might find this an interesting read and it may answer your question(s). I have 2 Makita's and 2 craftsman, only 1 of my craftsman do I experience the same issue. Again, hopefully this will help you.

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/2165-any-makita-router-owners.html?highlight=Makita


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The double loosing if the nut must be a fairly common thing because that is how my Ridgid and Marvel work it comes loose, then tight and then loose and the bit comes out.


----------



## thedocdir (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello Router operators,
I have a Craftsman Pro 6317 router with a stuck 1/2" adaptor stuck in the collet.
Even after removing the tightening nut, I can not remove it. Any suggestions?


----------



## thedocdir (Jun 18, 2014)

thedocdir said:


> Hello Router operators,
> I have a Craftsman Pro 6317 router with a stuck 1/2" adaptor stuck in the collet.
> Even after removing the tightening nut, I can not remove it. Any suggestions?


I got it unstuck by purchasing a probe with a right hand angle. I ground off 1/2 the angle
and the collet popped right out! Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

